# Hypocrite and chief



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone else notice Obama mock those who don'the believe global warming, then in the next breath call for more civility? How can anyone take anything serious enough from him? I wasn' that much happier with Nikki Haley's response. Another one talking about her immigrant parents. But deal, we are all the product of immagrants. Even the American Indians who only came a few thousand years earlier. If we want to be realistic humans are not native to any of the western hemisphere.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Was kind of impressed with Nikki Haley. Have to admit I'd never heard of her before. Nice to see there is at least one Republican who has Trump figured out. :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I like Niki. Read her book its a few years old now. Both you should read it. Titled "Can't is Not an Option"
Matt Lauer interviewed her this AM. What a Mules Butt he is uke: . She showed alot of composure and class.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Zogman. I'll look for it on my next trip to the library, There's an article about her on the CNN website this am entitled something like " Nikki should have run for president" or some such. She has an interesting history and background.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a link to the review by some off of Goodreads on line book club.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/119 ... m_search=1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Only one problem------------she is establishment republican. Same old story until they are elected.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bruce you may as well vote for the Hilldabeast as your type of oke: conservative isn't running and couldn't get elected anyway


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You don'the think Cruz can get elected?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> You don'the think Cruz can get elected?


Good question. I of course would vote for him. Nikki as VP :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > You don'the think Cruz can get elected?
> ...


----------

